# How do I heatmould my liners at home??



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

I have just bought a pair of 09/10 burton rulers but as the stores local to me are so crap on their stock as they focus more on surf. (u.k) I had to buy them online. Consequently I now have the dilema of getting them moulded. As we only have two stores nearby thaey know me and would probably not mould them. Understandably I suppose but if they stocked them I'd of bought from them. Anybody know how to mould them at home or do I need to get them done in a proper boot oven. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

I just purchased my first pair of boots a couple of weeks ago, so I'm not an expert by any means, but I'd recommend just letting your feet do the molding. I wouldn't bother heating them up, as I'm sure it can degrade the materials (even though they are made for this) more than the heat from your own feet. I realize that hockey skates and snowboard boots are much different things, but I have done both the heat molding and natural molding with my hockey skates in the past (Been playing about 15 years), and the natural molding has always given me the best results.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

One suggestion I've heard that I think is a good idea is just putting the liners in the dryer on high for a while.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I have done the both ways. Allowing feet to do the job on my first pIe and had my last pair done properly and out of the both my last pair seemed to be more comfortable. As for the dryer, awesome idea. Didn't think of that. The oven I was thinking. Ha. I might give that a go.


----------



## ayanami22 (Jan 10, 2009)

when i molded my 32 lashed boots i removed the sole, placed a hair dryer in the boot and let the dryer run on hot for 10-15 min. Place the sole back in the boot, put your snowboard socks on and a nylon over it to help dissipate the heat. lace up and stand in place for 10 min.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I put my liners on, poured gasoline on them, and lit them on fire.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Using the same boots as you here, just the year before model. I wore them around the house when I could, and after 3 days of riding they felt fine.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

They're burtons don't bother molding them they'll pack out about a size.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Definitely do not put them in the oven, you will harden them in there. Either bring them in to get molded properly, or just wear them and let them mold the old fashioned way.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

Ha I was only kidding about the oven. What do u think of the other ideas ie: hairdryer or tumble dryer?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)




----------

